# Super mario all stars save system



## davidisuckatgames (Apr 13, 2018)

In super mario all-stars, you have the same 4 mario games, with improved graphics and on the snes.
another feature is to save your game, which wasn't in the originals. but as we know nintendo they most of the times **** something up.

the save system is really weird. if you have beaten lets say, 1-1 in smb1 and saved, it won't let you save until world 2.
or in smb3, you have to beat a castle level to save, and if you saved earlier the levels you have already beaten are looking like you didn't. the only thing it saves is the path which skips all of them. its really annoying. and they didn't fix the backwards scrolling in smb1.
a brick block patch is already out, but im wondering if someone can help me out here and fix these.
so these are the things that i want them to get fixed:
backwards scrolling (make backwards scrolling possible in smb1 and lost levels)
save system (make that it saves in smb1, smb2 and lost levels what level you are and what powerup you have, and in smb3 save the levels you have beaten, and the powerups you currently are using).
sorry for being an A hole for asking these.
btw i need mah replayable levels in smb3
Thank you so much!


----------

